# Another 4 hours, another $115



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Moar virus please.

Today was a lot of $8-$12 fast food runs but all the deliveries were within 3 miles of the restaurant, so they were all pretty quick. Had a slow hour (3-4pm) and picked up $28 in Ubers (total for the day).

Ended with a 39% acceptance rate. LOTS of $3-$6 runs that I passed on to the less fortunate.

Daddy likes pocket money.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Congratulations on your first day out driving during pandemic.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Was this on doordash?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

@Jo3030's head is spinning as he's wondering how on Earth everyone else is making a decent wage while his shit-hole, tip-reneging market has done him so wrong.

Take my previous advice:



Prawn Connery said:


> Sometimes, it's easier and better to climb the tree and pick the fruit rather than lay on the ground waiting for one to fall in your mouth


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Moar virus please.
> 
> Today was a lot of $8-$12 fast food runs but all the deliveries were within 3 miles of the restaurant, so they were all pretty quick. Had a slow hour (3-4pm) and picked up $28 in Ubers (total for the day).
> 
> ...


$233 today, 8 hours of work (11:15-7:15), get your calculators out kiddies.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Moar virus please.
> 
> Today was a lot of $8-$12 fast food runs but all the deliveries were within 3 miles of the restaurant, so they were all pretty quick. Had a slow hour (3-4pm) and picked up $28 in Ubers (total for the day).
> 
> ...


pics?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

That's my average too in 4 hrs in my market combining gh and dd.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Prawn Connery said:


> @Jo3030's head is spinning as he's wondering how on Earth everyone else is making a decent wage while his shit-hole, tip-reneging market has done him so wrong.
> 
> Take my previous advice:


hey.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm getting $100 a day for not working :thumbup:


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Moar virus please.
> 
> Today was a lot of $8-$12 fast food runs but all the deliveries were within 3 miles of the restaurant, so they were all pretty quick. Had a slow hour (3-4pm) and picked up $28 in Ubers (total for the day).
> 
> ...


Bummer.



NOXDriver said:


> Moar virus please.
> 
> Today was a lot of $8-$12 fast food runs but all the deliveries were within 3 miles of the restaurant, so they were all pretty quick. Had a slow hour (3-4pm) and picked up $28 in Ubers (total for the day).
> 
> ...


You though you did good?  I thought you were complaining. I would be


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Bummer.
> 
> 
> You though you did good? I thought you were complaining. I would be


Must be another "bitter at the delivery people because they are crushing it right now and rideshare drivers are being told by Uber to stay home" person.


----------



## Chili642 (May 2, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm getting $100 a day for not working :thumbup:


You're welcome. Happy to help. &#128077;


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Moar virus please.
> 
> Today was a lot of $8-$12 fast food runs but all the deliveries were within 3 miles of the restaurant, so they were all pretty quick. Had a slow hour (3-4pm) and picked up $28 in Ubers (total for the day).
> 
> ...


North Carolina still hasn't removed any restrictions yet, in my opinion they can stay around for a few months.

Let me be clear, I don't want people to get sick, I don't want people to die, I just don't want the restrictions lifted.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Take my previous advice: Sometimes, it's easier and better to climb the tree and pick the fruit rather than lay on the ground waiting for one to fall in your mouth


Better?... Yes.
Easier?... No.
There's a reason why some people prefer to live on the street in a cardboard box. &#128528;


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Bummer.
> 
> 
> You though you did good? I thought you were complaining. I would be


better than $20 an hour? In my market? I'm sure you made $70k delivering Popeye's 10miles away.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Crushed it Sunday Night. I think a lot of drivers take sun eve off. $120 - 3 hours. 
4 customers did not tip (high). On stacked orders now the tip totals are combined. Previously were listed separately. UE blending in the no tips with the tips intentionally? 
The big tippers made up the difference though.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Beautiful start this Monday morning lol. Turned on app and got a $15.00 trip for McDonald's delivery, and customer tipped another $7.87, for a 1.56mile delivery. Huge trip supplement I guess because customer had been waiting over an hour for a driver to get their order.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

I may give this another try. I attempted UE a few weeks back but didn't like it, combination of reasons but mainly shutting my car and starting it every ten minutes for pick-up drop off and just recovered from covid about that time so still winded on walk ups. Might have adifferent experience now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Moar virus please.
> 
> Today was a lot of $8-$12 fast food runs but all the deliveries were within 3 miles of the restaurant, so they were all pretty quick. Had a slow hour (3-4pm) and picked up $28 in Ubers (total for the day).
> 
> ...


They will ALL run OUT of Money.

If Economy does not re start soon !

Did $150.00 Tips delivering Pizza Saturday.
Plus pay.
Plus mileage.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This was pretty satisfying yesterday. 99% DD and 1% GH lol


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> $233 today, 8 hours of work (11:15-7:15), get your calculators out kiddies.


You held your pee for 8 hours?


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> You held your pee for 8 hours?


You don't piss in the soda cup the restaurant sometimes give you?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Poverty Ant said:


> You don't piss in the soda cup the restaurant sometimes give you?


I am amazed at the things I have pissed in during the last two week. Sure, the soda cups are easy prey, but I've acutally done much , much worse. I may or may not have removed the side door cup holder for a quick pee-n-dump. Not my proudest moment.. and don't tell my GF that I used the passenger side up holder.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I watered alot of bushes. Some places re-opening has made things a bit easier.


----------

